# ebony spoon



## Twig Man (Apr 2, 2015)

I received some really nice ebony from lone wolf and this is what I carved from it

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful John. We need to think about changing your handle to Spoon Master. At least add it as a subtitle. Your spoons get better every time you make one. That little crook you put on the end is the kind of thing that separates a hack from an artist. I would have never thought of that. And the taper of the handle also adds to it even further. The "imperfections" you left in it made it look like your grandma's spoon that you restored. It's got to be hard to do that. 

I guess you could say I really like that spoon lol. It's been really fun to watch your talents and interests grow the way they have. Please keep it coming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice work John. I really like the slender spoon. It sets it apart from everything else. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oooh...nice spoon. Have you ever documented you process? It would be interesting to see how you go about it from start to finish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

Very Cool ! What did u finish it with ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful work John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 2, 2015)

It was burnished then just a bit of walnut oil. I will document the process of a spoon soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 7, 2015)

simply stunning John. as we know ebony aint easy to carve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Man, really nice, not sure my hands could handle all the carving, seems like a lot of hand cramps

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

